# Keeping gloves on a toddler



## caggimedicine

How is this done lol :shrug: He's not even happy about me putting the gloves on in the first place, and after a 5 minute struggle he just pulls them off again. His little hands are like blocks of ice when we go out to the park etc. I thought that there'd be some sort of miracle product on the market to deal with this, but haven't seen anything. Any advice??


----------



## Dizzy321

Impossible :shrug::rofl:


----------



## ClaireLouise

Hmm! Toughie! 

Could you get him the kind of gloves that are connected with string? Or perhaps you could buy a coat that have them already sewn/buttoned on??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## trainingdoc

I don't know if it'll work for your LO, but for Connor we made a game of it. We would hold the glove open and he'd have to push his hand in as fast as possible and try to get all the fingers in the right place. (always followed by lots of well done's and congratulations even if the fingers needed fixed)


----------



## rosie272

I was finding it quite hard to find the ones with strings for Charlie - they all seemed to be in sets with scarves and he won't keep a scarf on for 2 seconds!! So I bought 2 pairs of mittens from H&M and sewed wool from mitten to mitten to keep them attached - it's working so far:)


----------



## billy2mm

with my kids if they pull them off i leave them off for a wee while totally ignore ing the fact they put them back on again and when they get old enough to understand i told them if they wanted cold hands then go on i dont mind coz i have my gloves on and i am toasxt warm.

apart from superglue there is nowt that will keep the glvoes on!!

my eldest used to manage to get his scratch mits off at 3 weeks just by shaking his hands hard enough and they were tucked into his sleep suits!!


----------



## cuteboots

we were out today for a walk and the two lo's kept pulling their mittens off, ive wool sewn on so they don't get lost but there's nothing that will keep them on their hands, I must have put them on a million times, gave up in the end and took them home. If they invent some miracle solution to keeping gloves/shoes on lo's please let me know lol


----------



## TattiesMum

ClaireLouise said:


> Hmm! Toughie!
> 
> Could you get him the kind of gloves that are connected with string? Or perhaps you could buy a coat that have them already sewn/buttoned on??
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I did actually sew my LOs' gloves onto their coats so that they couldn't do this :) another trick that I used to use was using long socks instead of gloves .... pull them onto their hands and right up over the sleeves of their clothes before putting their coat on - They look like mittens to the casual observer, allow enough room for LO to use his/her hands and it is almost impossible for them to get them off and, if they do manage it, it takes them ages :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

I havnt got to that part yet but I would like to know how do you keep a hat on them?


----------



## Novbaby08

lol Harley is the exact same way, though last year when their was a lot of snow she didn't pull them out....though I layered more then one pair then.


----------



## Laura2919

My girls are no doubt going to want to take them off this year. Its freezing cold already though so I hope they keep them on


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im lucky amber loves them on


----------



## rosie272

The only hats I can keep on Charlie are ones that tie under the chin - I bought him a gorgeous trapper style one from Gap and he just yanks it off:( had to give it to my friends boy so it went to a good home :)


----------



## caggimedicine

Thanks for all your replies

Well I got some of these gloves which arrived today. I'm hoping that the velcro strap which goes around the wrist will prevent him from removing them! They feel absolutely fantastic - really toasty warm and soft, and have a rubber grip on the palm (handy for climbing slides etc!) They were £12 inc p&p from this website.

I have high hopes for these gloves, but I haven't attempted to put them on Harry yet, so can't give any feedback at the moment... am planning first attempt tomorrow (wish me luck!)
 



Attached Files:







Snowpaw-Mitten-Black.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cuteboots

Oh good luck, let us know who you get on with them and if your lo gets them off, think i'll order them for wiggles if they stay on, love the idea of the little rubber grips.


----------



## Tamara

I have no problem with hats. The problem I do have with hats is that he likes to pull them down over his face so we can't see him. It keeps him amazed for ages! He keeps gloves on if everyone else has them on. If we don't then he always rips them off. So now if we all make a point of putting them on he is fine about it.


----------



## Bec L

With Poppy we just got her gloves that she loves so she actually asks to put them on. They're Man United ones, but girls ones so they're tasteful, ha ha. Also come with string so can't get lost. She often says her hands are cold and asks me to help her put them on.

Hope the ones you bought do the trick.


----------



## BertieBones

they have these on jojomaman and also the ones that go right up one sleeve and out the other.
 



Attached Files:







a.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Vickie

"You don't wear your hat/gloves you don't go outside" works well for Hannah :lol:


----------



## roxie78

caggimedicine said:


> Thanks for all your replies
> 
> Well I got some of these gloves which arrived today. I'm hoping that the velcro strap which goes around the wrist will prevent him from removing them! They feel absolutely fantastic - really toasty warm and soft, and have a rubber grip on the palm (handy for climbing slides etc!) They were £12 inc p&p from this website.
> 
> I have high hopes for these gloves, but I haven't attempted to put them on Harry yet, so can't give any feedback at the moment... am planning first attempt tomorrow (wish me luck!)

just wondering how u got on with these?


----------



## fein&waiting

perseverance. He used to just not keep them on, then I stopped trying. Recently it's been really cold again, so I thought to try again. Took a few weeks with building "tolerance" to the gloves, but now he'll wear them for the most part. And he's got mitten gloves as well.


----------



## Koobie1982

My parents went to America at christmas, and bought us back mitten clips like these:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004CNN...ve=22146&creativeASIN=B004CNNP1M&linkCode=asn

LO cant get his gloves off and I know they wont get lost


----------

